# short vid of my machine in action..



## brucer (Sep 3, 2012)

Here's a short video of my machine doing a short test cut..  
Its cutting a 2x2 square with 1/4" radii on the corners, in a piece of metal stud, dont particular remember the ga. think its 22ga.

[video=youtube;oRtVtRYnUig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oRtVtRYnUig[/video]


----------



## Charley Davidson (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm jealous:man:

Still got a ways to go on mine


----------



## David (Sep 3, 2012)

Very nice Brucer!  How about building a second one for me!!!!! Be sure to show us when it is going wide open!!!

David


----------



## 8ntsane (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh , How Sweet it is.  :thumbsup:


----------



## jumps4 (Sep 3, 2012)

looks like it is working pretty good brucer
nice job
steve


----------

